# Chloe loves Orijen 6 !!



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chloe has been on Life's Abundance since day one, and I have noticed recently that she's getting bored with it.

I did research on this forum (thanks SM!) and decided on trying Orijen.

So I went online and ordered two bags of Orijen starter packs for $2.95 each. They also give you free sample bags of other dog foods such as Innova, Evo, etc.

I fed her the Orijen 6 Fish formula and she loves it! Homerun on the first swing and I didn't waste a lot of money buying big bags of kibble only to throw them away since our fluffs are notorious for being picky eaters.

The only problem I have I have is the strong odor of the Orijen6 compared to the Life's Abundance which has no smell at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so glad Chloe loves the Orijen 6 Fresh Fish! In my opinion it is among the top dry foods on the market. If you have any problems with the Orijen being too rich for Chloe (softer stool, passing gas, etc after several weeks), you can try the Acana Pacifica which is manufactured by the same company but has a little less protein but still excellent ingredients (I believe 3 types of fish versus the 6 in Orijen).

I was feeding Orijen and was very happy with it, but the dogs' stool wasn't quite as firm as I like to see, so I tried the Acana Pacifica (switched about a month or two ago) and it is the perfect balance for them. I would like to try one of the other varieties by Orijen or Acana (Grain-Free).

Edit: I personally LOVE the smell of the food because it tells me it's FRESH. I know, it does stink like fish food...lol...but to me it's a good thing.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Preston eats Orijen 6 Fish as well. I choose to ignore his fishy breath because I know he's getting good food (and I don't have to cook it!).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I live overseas and can't get this food here. I am making a quick US trip in late June & would like to preorder some Acana Pacifica ---please give specifics of where you order this on-line?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so smell sensitive that if I smell something really disturbing I gag. I'm serious! I've alway been like that. I cannot handle opening up a bag of Acana Pacifica. I love Acana and use it in part of my rotation foods but I only use the Acana Prairie.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They have 1 lb samples of Orijen and Acana at this site: Natural Pet Health - The Pet Health and Nutrition Center - your natural pet health store: Litchfield Connecticut New England


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I homecook, but leave Acana Pacifica down between meals. My pups seem to like Acana Pacifica a little more than Orijen Fish. I order both from www.petfooddirect.com


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Leila eat Orijen 6Fish, too! She is notoriously picky, so I was nervous getting it, but it was a homerun, too! Plus, her stools have been much firmer than ever before and I know she's getting a lot of good nutrients/vitamins/protein. Since she eats so little, volume-wise, that was really important to me!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Ah I got Yeager Orijen 6 Fish too but he won't eat any!! I think the kibble's too hard for his teeth right now, it smells really fishy though haha


----------

